
Show HN: Minimal new tab page for Chrome and Firefox - blakewatson
https://afinestart.me/
======
blakewatson
Hi fellow HN readers. I made this this new tab Chrome extension a while back
and I recently published an add-on for Firefox.

This is a little side-project of mine that began life as something of an
assistive tech tool. I have great difficulty typing (SMA Type II) so I try to
minimize it in favor of a mouse-based approach where possible. A Fine Start is
essentially just a list of text links with a minimal amount of categorization
functionality. I originally developed it for myself and eventually turned it
into a fremium product. I hope some of you find it as useful as I do.

------
michaelmrose
Why would I want to pay monthly for something like this.

Put another way if I use this for a decade why is your product worth $600 when
entire operating systems, programming languages, browsers etc are available
for free.

~~~
blakewatson
It probably isn't for most people. To me, it's indispensable. I've paid much
more for things much less useful.

------
zzo38computer
I just use about:blank as the new tab page.

------
drvortex
5$ per month for sync? Are you really kidding me ?

Firefox and Chrome both already sync bookmarks, why are you not just letting
the browser sync it?

~~~
blakewatson
I wanted something that would sync across multiple browsers and devices.

